# Finding Bigfoot



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Watched it the other night and they was at Salt Fork. I've read of such things out that way but always thought is was just for fun.
It would be SO much fun to punk these guyz!!!
I mean, can you imagine the guy howling, listening, then a big hairy hand grabs his shoulder? (soiled jeans for sure)
OR, have them surrounded by 4 guys...2 howling and 2 hitting trees with ball bats.

I would think if ya killed one or caught one you would be an instant millionaire.
I think of all the trail cams out there in the world and no bigfoot photo's.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Theres a thread in the lounge about this


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ive lived within 15-20 minutes of saltfork all my life (33yrs) and my dad coonhunts all over out there and weve never saw, heard, or even remotly seen anything that resembles bigfoot. Ive spent many many nights out on the lake in the summer at night fishen also, and still nothin. yotes, yes. hoot owl, yes. yetti, [email protected]# no!!!!!! would be fun to mess with them though.... like to see that on there show!!!!


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

I've had several times nightfishing one section of the lake where I heard unexplainable noises. Ironically after hearing these things then hearing these possible bigfoot stories, I did some research and listened to clips from supposed bigfoot sounds from Washington and they were pretty dang close.

I love the argument that no pics or dead animals means it's not true. :B


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Everywhere they go they have unexplained encounters and "maybe's." Pretty remarkable luck when you're chasing such an elusive mythical creature. I really liked how Bobo went out into the wilderness to find the squatch but camped where there was a camping area and picnic table. He was really out there!


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

That's the second show I've seen filmed there. Cracks me up. I can't help but laugh everytime that guy says "squachy". They talk like the area is remote or something. The area is overrun with campers/hikers all summer and hunters each fall. Like someone posted previously there are millions of trail cams out there and not one credible pic of a bigfoot. Let alone a body or even hair or droppings. I've heard coyotes make some crazy sounds. Domestic cats too for that matter. Sounds that'll make your hair stand on end and give you goose bumps. The wife and I had a coyote follow us up the bank at piedmont two summers ago while night fishing making some crazy screaming/squalling sounds. Gave me chills even though I knew what it was. It wouldn't come in range of my .45 though. It was a really cool experience.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Haha I watched that episode too. I grew up pretty much on Salt fork. I personally in fishing it for nearly 20 years have never seen anything. However, my uncle was a park ranger in the 70s and 80s and swears to this day he has had 2 encounters with big foot, grassman, sasquach, whatever you call them. They sound a little far fetched by he is a straight edge fellow and wouldn't tell a lie...who knows what he saw for sure accept himself.


----------

